# Trimming a sword?



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

I have two Amazon swords that have outgrown themselves. They've taken over almost my entire 36 gallon bowfront and I don't think they can grow any bigger.

Is it possible for me to trim the leaves (all or many) so that the plants are small again? I don't think it's possible to just cut it shorter, as the leaves would not look right if individually trimmed.


----------



## christhefish (Nov 8, 2010)

the best thing would be wait for it to send out runners and plant those 
you could take off the older leaves but it would be kinda hard on the plant


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank you, Christhefish!


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

You could also trip and cut the outside round of leaves. Make sure to cut at the base to ensure the newer leaves have room to grow and spread out.

Sent from Samsung Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks, Jobber604. Happy New Year to you, too. Only half an hour left of this one...


----------

